# [solved] Install: Partitionierung, Windows, fstab + Useflags

## ocin

Hallo alle zusammen!

Edit #1: Hier ein Link zu meiner HW konfiguration

Ich bekomme demnächst eine neue Festplatte und da dachte ich es sei die Chance mal wieder komplett plattzumachen und windows + gentoo zu installiern, nun brauche ich aber etwas Hilfe!

Ich hab mir mit nem Kumpel erstmal einen Installationsleitfaden erstellt an den ich mich halten will, Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht! Die Installation wird Stage 1.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot: gentoo acpi=on
> 
> hdparm ??? /dev/sda [hd benchen und optimal einstellen]
> ...

 

So. Die Festplatte ist erstmal leer (250gig). Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass ich zuerst Windows XP Installe und dann gentoo. Klappt dass dann das die Partition  automatisch /dev/sda1 wird? Mit der Installation von gentoo bin ich schon vertraut. Mein Problem ist dass ich noch nie Windows und gentoo gleichzeitig auf der Platte hatte sonder immer nur entweder oder.

Nun mal zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen (kursiv im leitfaden):

- Wie trage ich die Win Partition in die fstab ein, dass nichts schief geht und ich NTFS Lesen kann (abgesehen vom kernel) und dass beides zueinander kompatibel ist?

- Wie gross sollten diese Partitionen sein: /root, /var, /usr, /tmp und die Swap? Im kursiven text oben kann man das mal so sehen wie ich mir dass gedacht hab, falls jetzt eine Partition übertrieben zu gross oder zu klein ist bitte sagen. Ich will aber lieber 2-6gb mehr die nicht genutzt werden anstatt einer zu kleinen oder so. Es ist ja auch immer gut wenn noch etwas frei ist.

- Wie trage ich meinen Brenner in die fstab ein? Ist dass richtig so?

- Wie optimiere ich meine Sata Platte mit hdparm? Muss ich ATA133 auswählen oder geht da noch mehr? Sata geht ja bis zu 150.

Das währs fürs erste, falls mir noch was einfällt werde ich es hinzufügen! Falls ich Fehler in meinem Leitfaden hab oder jemand bessere Vorschläge hat etwas zu konfigurieren oder sonst was bitte auch posten! Das währe sehr nett :>

Danke im voraus für euere Hilfe!

MFG NicoLast edited by ocin on Fri Jun 16, 2006 4:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hilefoks

Meine güte machst du dir viele Gedanken!  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass ich zuerst Windows XP Installe und dann gentoo. Klappt dass dann das die Partition  automatisch /dev/sda1 wird?

 

Das welche sda1 wird - die von Windows? Ja! Wenn die Platte leer ist und du einfach Windows installierst wird diese Partition sda1.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Wie trage ich die Win Partition in die fstab ein, dass nichts schief geht und ich NTFS Lesen kann (abgesehen vom kernel) und dass beides zueinander kompatibel ist?

 

zueinander kompatibel? Wie meinst du das? 

Du kannst die NTFS-Platte in deine fstab eintragen und von Linux lesend drauf zugreifen, - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn du richtigen Datenaustausch zwischen Windows und Linux betreiben möchtest würde ich eine ext2 Partition benutzen. Linux und Windows (http://www.fs-driver.org) können die lesen und schreiben.  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Wie gross sollten diese Partitionen sein: /root, /var, /usr, /tmp und die Swap? Im kursiven text oben kann man das mal so sehen wie ich mir dass gedacht hab, falls jetzt eine Partition übertrieben zu gross oder zu klein ist bitte sagen. Ich will aber lieber 2-6gb mehr die nicht genutzt werden anstatt einer zu kleinen oder so. Es ist ja auch immer gut wenn noch etwas frei ist.

 

/boot reicht auch 10MB

SWAP ist zu gross, - 1GB sollte reichen

und den rest würde ich gar nicht so fein aufteilen. Mein Vorschlag:

sda1 WIN 30GB

sda2 /boot 10MB

(jetzt logische Partitionen um keinen Ärger mit Windows zu bekommen.)

sda5 SWAP 1025MB

sda6 /mnt/windowsshare 10GB (die ext2 zum Datenaustausch mit Windows)

sda7 / 20GB (mehr als ausreichend!)

sda8 /home (rest)

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Wie trage ich meinen Brenner in die fstab ein? Ist dass richtig so?

 

ja, sieht gut aus.  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Wie optimiere ich meine Sata Platte mit hdparm? Muss ich ATA133 auswählen oder geht da noch mehr? Sata geht ja bis zu 150.

 

gar nicht. hdparm kann mit SCSI-Geräten (und so werden SATA gesehen) nichts anfangen - muss er aber auch nicht. Die Platten sollten also schon optimal laufen.

MfG Hilefoks

P.S: Übrigens gibt es schon einen (abstrakten) Leitfaden -> http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

----------

## ocin

Dankeschön, iss dass dann so ok?:

sda 1 prim ntfs 30gb /win

sda 2 boot prim linux 32mb /boot

sda 3 -extended-

sda 5 logi linux swap/solaris 1025mb

sda 6 prim linux 20gb /winshare

sda 7 logi linux 25gb /root (/)

sda 8 logi linux 184gb /home

und die fstab:

/dev/sda1 /win ntfs ??? 0 0

/dev/sda2 /boot ext3 defaults,noatime 1 1

/dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 1

/dev/sda6 /winshare ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

/dev/sda7 / ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1

/dev/sda8 /home ext3 defaults,noatime 0 2

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/dvdrom auto defaults,noauto,user 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 /mnt/burner auto defaults,noauto,user 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto defaults,noauto,user 0 0

Was für mount Optionen muss ich bei der /win angeben? Soll ich beim dvdrom noch ro und oder exec hinzufügen, und beim brenner rw oder so?

Klappt der Boot von Win dann wenn ich das so eintrage in die lilo datei wie es oben steht?

 *Quote:*   

> zueinander kompatibel? Wie meinst du das? 

 

Ja so wie du es gesagt hast, nur ntfs lesen, und hald so dass nix schief geht zb linux irgendwie auf der platte rumschreibt oder es versucht.

Dann hab ich noch ne frage zu den MAKEOPTS ist j3 ok, da der Prescott ja über HT verfügt, aber im wiki bei den safe CFLAGS steht j2.

----------

## c_m

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soll ich beim dvdrom noch ro und oder exec hinzufügen, und beim brenner rw oder so?
> 
> 

 

das rw macht nur sinn, wenn du nen DVD-RAM Brenner hast und das effektiv nutzen willst. Gebrannt wird über die Device dateien und nicht auf nen "gemounteten rohling".

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Dankeschön, iss dass dann so ok?:

 

Ja

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> und die fstab:
> 
> /dev/sda1 /win ntfs ??? 0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2 /boot ext3 defaults,noatime 1 1
> ...

 

NTFS aus meiner Erinnerung: dev/sda1 /win ntfs ro,noauto,user,umask=022 0 0

noauto kannst du natürlich weg lassen, und schöner finde ich wenn alles unterhalb von /mnt gemountet wird - aber das ist geschmackssache.

Für die /boot Partition würde ich noauto nehmen und die Platte mit ext2 formatieren.

Die Swap kannst du so eintragen: /dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0.

Für die CD/DVD-ROM Laufwerke kann ein ro auch nicht schaden.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Klappt der Boot von Win dann wenn ich das so eintrage in die lilo datei wie es oben steht?

 

Keine Ahnung - Lilo benutze ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.  :Wink: 

Ich würde dir Grub ans Herz legen. Grub sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick komplizierter aus, aber er ist es nicht. Außerdem kann man mit Grub noch einiges retten wenn die Angaben in der grub.conf fehlerhaft sind ohne gleich wieder eine CD einlegen zu müssen. Mit Lilo geht das nicht. Ein Tipp für Grub: Tab-Taste benutzen.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Dann hab ich noch ne frage zu den MAKEOPTS ist j3 ok, da der Prescott ja über HT verfügt, aber im wiki bei den safe CFLAGS steht j2.

 

Mh, ich persönlich habe noch keinen Unterschied zwischen j2 und j3 ausgemacht. Nimm was du möchtest, -j3 kann bei deinem Prozessor auch keinen Schaden anrichten.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## ocin

Hier wie es jetzt aussieht:

(edited)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> boot: gentoo acpi=on
> 
> hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> ...

 

Ist alles korrekt? 

Partitionierung?

Fstab?

und vorallem GRUB?

Ich hab 1e SATA Festplazze /dev/sda.Last edited by ocin on Thu Jun 15, 2006 8:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Hilefoks

1. Dein Post ist fehlerhaft, du hast ein [/quote] vergessen.  :Wink: 

2. Respekt! Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der sich so auf eine Gentoo Installation vorbereitet hat.

3. *Nicito wrote:*   

> nano -w /etc/conf.d/net.example [gucken wegen nameserver]

 

Das steht nicht in /etc/conf.d/net(.example) sondern in /etc/resolv.conf - und genau deshalb kopierst du sie auch.  :Wink: 

3. *Nicito wrote:*   

> title=gentoo linux 
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-nico-<version> root=/dev/hda5

 

Sollte gehen, da ich aber schonmal Probleme damit hatte mache ich immer:

```
kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-nico-<version> root=/dev/hda5
```

----------

## ocin

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 1. Dein Post ist fehlerhaft, du hast ein quote vergessen. 

 

Dein Post ist auch fehlerhaft du hast zwei mal drittens. ;>

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 2. Respekt! Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen der sich so auf eine Gentoo Installation vorbereitet hat.

 

danke  :Smile:  ich will nur klarstellen dass alles perfekt wird  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 3. *Nico wrote:*   nano -w /etc/conf.d/net.example [gucken wegen nameserver] 
> 
> Das steht nicht in /etc/conf.d/net(.example) sondern in /etc/resolv.conf - und genau deshalb kopierst du sie auch. 

 

oops stimmt mein Fehler

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 4. *Nico wrote:*   title=gentoo linux 
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-nico-<version> root=/dev/hda5 
> ...

 

nur die zeile ersetzen oder kann ich dann root (hd0,1) wegmachen?

Hab das obere nochmal editiert, sonst wirds zu spammig.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Dein Post ist auch fehlerhaft du hast zwei mal drittens. ;>

 

LOL

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> nur die zeile ersetzen oder kann ich dann root (hd0,1) wegmachen? 

 

Nur die Zeile - das root(hd0,1) benötigst du trotzdem!

----------

## ocin

Okay, dann hat sich das erledigt  :Smile: 

Aber eine "Frage" hab ich noch. Und zwar die Useflags. Ein Kumpel von mir meint dass er keine definiert hat, und sein System aber trotzdem sehr schnell ist.

Ich weiss nichmal für was die sind, bzw ich kann mir etwas drunter vorstellen aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich recht hab. Hab mir auch schon die Erklärungen von gentoo.org und .de durchgelesen. Entweder bin ich zu blöd, mein Wortschatz ist zu klein oder es ist schlecht erklärt.

Kann mir jemand die Funktion von den Useflags erklären? So dass ich es verstehe? 

Ich dachte die sind dafür keine überflüssigen Abhängigkeiten zu installieren. zB: Wenn ich gentoo und fluxbox hab kann ich global -kde setzen oder? Und wie ist es aber dann wenn ich ein KDE Programm installieren will zb Amarok? Ich will hier jetzt nicht weiter schreiben da ich wahrscheinlich eh Unrecht damit hab.^.^

Währe nett wenns mir jemand erklärt und vllt ein Beispiel dazu macht.

Und wie mache ich dass alles unter /mnt gemounted wird?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand die Funktion von den Useflags erklären? So dass ich es verstehe?

 

Nein - aber versuchen.  :Wink: 

Bleiben wir beim Beispiel Amarok. Wenn du kein KDE verwenden möchtest kannst du das USE-Flag "-kde" setzen. Wenn du dann Amarok installierst wird dieses trotzdem als Abhängigkeit, neben einigen anderen, kdelibs installieren. Amarok braucht zwingend kdelibs und deshalb wird dieses auch installiert. Das es dennoch das USE-Flag "kde" bei Amarok gibt liegt daran das Amarok auch noch weitere Funktionen bietet die im zusammenhang mit KDE stehen (Integration in Konqueror o.Ä.). Ein anderes USE-Flag von Amarok ist "musicbrainz", mit dem Amarok in die Lage versetzt wird Lied-Informationen (MP3-Tags z.B.) über Musicbrainz zu beziehen. Setzt du dieses USE-Flag erhält Amarok die Unterstützung dafür, lässt du es weg dann eben nicht.

Also: USE-Flags gibt es nur für optionale Sachen. Wenn ein Programm unbedingt die kdelibs benötigt werden diese auch installiert, egal welches USE-Flag du setzt oder nicht setzt.

Aber das einfachste ist ausprobieren. Dein Kumpel hat übrigens sicher doch einige USE-Flags aktiv, den Portage definiert einige vorgegebene. Ein "emerge info" zeigt welche.  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Und wie mache ich dass alles unter /mnt gemounted wird?

 

Anstelle von /win in die fstab /mnt/win schreiben und das Verzeichnis win unterhalb von /mnt mit "mkdir /mnt/win" erstellen.

----------

## ocin

Hm, ich werd mir x11 stable fluxbox stable und ati drivers installiern, ich will DRI support, ist es dann nicht besser wenn ich fluxbox und alles grafische mit dem Useflag DRI emerge?

Ich will alles unter /mnt mounten, stimmt dass dann so?:

/dev/sda1 /mnt/win ntfs ro,user,umask=022 0 0

/dev/sda2 /mnt/boot ext2 defaults,noauto,noatime 1 1

/dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda6 /mnt/winshare ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

/dev/sda7 / ext3 defaults,noatime 1 1

/dev/sda8 /mnt/home ext3 defaults,noatime 0 2

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/dvdrom auto defaults,noauto,user,ro 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 /mnt/burner auto defaults,noauto,user 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto defaults,noauto,user 0 0

Dann wird /usr /var und alles was auf /root ist über /mnt gemounted oder? oder soll ich bei der sda7 anstelle von /  /mnt/root hinmachen?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Hm, ich werd mir x11 stable fluxbox stable und ati drivers installiern, ich will DRI support, ist es dann nicht besser wenn ich fluxbox und alles grafische mit dem Useflag DRI emerge?

 

Wenn du DRI möchtest würde ich das USE-Flag auch global setzen.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Ich will alles unter /mnt mounten, stimmt dass dann so?:
> 
> /dev/sda1 /mnt/win ntfs ro,user,umask=022 0 0
> 
> /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot ext2 defaults,noauto,noatime 1 1
> ...

 

Stopp! Mounte home und boot nach /home bzw. /boot. Was ich meinte war das ich es schöner finde wenn solche "zusätlichen" Partitionen und Geräte wie CD-ROM Laufwerke, zusätzliche Datenpartitionen wie deine Windows und Windows-Share usw. nach /mnt gemountet werden.

----------

## ocin

ah okay thx.

Das DRI Useflag kann ich ja schon währen der Installation setzen oder?

Und welche Uselflags solle ich global setzen? Wie gehe ich das Durch? Nehm ich mir da die Liste zu hand und sage aha werd ich haben -> use und brauch ich nich -> -use?

Sagen wir Ich werde X11, Fluxbox, Ati-Drivers, DRI, ALSA, gaim, firefox, thunderbird, putty und Amarok emergen, Heisst dass dann dass ich global: -3dfx -3dnow X dri aim alsa -apache -apache2 bluetooth bzip2 ssl... setzen kann/muss?

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dateien?:

make.defaults

use.defaults

/etc/make.conf

/etc/portage/package.use 

Und was währe in diesem Fall?: cdparanoia 	Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

Villeicht will ich irgendwann ne cd rippen, aber das ist ja nur der support für alle anderen Programme oder? Sollte ich die Flags dann weglassen, - oder +?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Das DRI Useflag kann ich ja schon währen der Installation setzen oder?

 

Ja, natürlich.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Und welche Uselflags solle ich global setzen? Wie gehe ich das Durch? Nehm ich mir da die Liste zu hand und sage aha werd ich haben -> use und brauch ich nich -> -use?

 

Als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe, habe ich mir auch die Liste der USE-Flags genommen und alle eingeschaltet von denen ich dachte ich könnte sie mal gebrauchen. Mit der Zeit merkt man aber das das totaler overhead ist. Heute setzte ich erst einmal nur meine "normalen" USE-Flags - als KDE Benutzer u.A. -gnome,-gtk ...

Allerdings braucht man dafür sicher erst einmal Erfahrung. Und die bekommt man durch ausprobieren.  :Wink: 

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Sagen wir Ich werde X11, Fluxbox, Ati-Drivers, DRI, ALSA, gaim, firefox, thunderbird, putty und Amarok emergen

 

Dann würde ich die USE-Flags so setzen (global in der make.conf)

```
USE="-arts -gnome -qt -kde -ipv6 musicbrainz mmx sse"
```

Wenn ich dann merke das mir ein USE-Flag fehlt kann ich es immer noch nachträglich eintragen und mit einem "emerge world -N" die Programme neu übersetzen lassen die dieses neue USE-Flag auch benutzen. Meistens schaue ich aber vorher mit "emerge programm -pv" welche USE-Flags es gibt und entscheide danach ob ich noch welche setzen möchte.

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen Dateien?:
> 
> make.defaults
> 
> use.defaults
> ...

 

Finger weg von make.defaults und use.defaults!

Diese Dateien enthalten Standardeinstellungen für Portage. In der use.defaults (anschauen ist erlaubt  :Wink:  ) stehen einige Default-USE Flags. So sind die USE-Flags mp3, gtk, gtk2, alsa, qt, kde, gnome,X usw. standardmäßig eingeschaltet. D.h. du brauchst in deine make.conf nicht "alsa" schreiben da dieses schon da ist. Möchtest du hingegen kein kde musst du "-kde" in deine make.conf schreiben. Ein "emerge info" zeigt dir mit welchen Einstellungen Portage wirklich arbeitet (um nur die USE-Flags zu sehen geht auch "emerge info | grep USE".

Die /etc/portage/package.use ist dafür da für ein bestimmtes Programm ein USE-Flag zu setzen ohne dieses USE-Flag gleich global zu aktivieren. Zudem gibt es einge USE-Flags die eh nur ein Programm benutzt (mmxext beim Mplayer, userlocales bei der glibc, noamazon bei Amarok usw.) und daher bietet es sich auch dort an diese nicht in die make.conf, sondern eben in die /etc/portage/package.use zu schreiben -> wegen der Übersichtlichkeit.  :Wink: 

Das Format in der Datei sieht dabei so aus:

```

media-sound/amarok aac flac -opengl

media-video/mplayer v4l2 musepack win32codecs
```

Wie du siehst kann man nicht nur ein USE-Flag setzen sondern auch mehrere - und man kann auch, wie hier im Beispiel bei Amarok, ein USE-Flag nur für dieses Programm deaktivieren.

Ich gehe z.B. so vor: Ich möchte mir Amarok installieren. Also führe ich zunächst "emerge amarok -pv" aus. Dann sehe das es das USE-Flag "noamazon" gibt und da ich keine Cover von Amazon möchte führe ich dann noch diesen Befehl aus bevor ich letztlich amarok emerge:

```
echo "media-sound/amarok -noamazon" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 *Nicito wrote:*   

> Und was währe in diesem Fall?: cdparanoia 	Enables cdparanoia (audio CD ripper) support

 

Wie gesagt: Du brauchst Erfahrung. cdparanoia ist nur eine Möglichkeit für ein Programm CDs zu rippen. Auch wenn du dieses USE-Flag nicht an hast wirst du CDs rippen können. Und wenn ein Ripper-Programm ohne cdparanoia gar nicht rippen könnte würde es sowieso cdparanoia installieren. Nochmal: USE-Flags gibt es nur da wo es auch eine Wahl gibt. Amarok kann, muss aber nicht Bilder von Amazon ziehen können - deshalb das USE-Flag "noamazon". Dennoch wird Amarok deine Musik abspielen.

Du kannst nicht, trotz deiner vorbereitungen, ein perfektes Gentoo-System aufsetzen. Um Gentoo wirklich so einzurichten das es für dich perfekt ist brauchst du vor allem Erfahrung. Gentoo bietet dir so viele möglichkeiten das System an deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Was deine Bedürfnisse sind musst du aber ersteinmal selbst herausbekommen. Kein anderer Gentoo-User wird das dir abnehmen können. Da du aber recht gut vorbereitet bist schaffst du es, denke ich, auf jeden Fall erst einmal ein System aufzusetzen mit dem du auch arbeiten kannst. Später ein USE-Flag hinzuzufügen oder auch wieder zu deaktivieren ist keine grosse Sache. Probier es aus!  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## ocin

Danke echt super erklärt, ich glaube jetzt bin ich der Sache gewachsen  :Smile: 

Aber wie gesagt, ich setzte erstmal ein paar globale Useflags (-kde -gome dri ...) Und den Rest dann immer über die package.use. Ich denke auch dass ich nach gewisser Zeit ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt hab und weiss welche ich Global setzten kann.

Vielen Dank, ich glaube das nun alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind!

Jetzt werd ich den Seagate Support anschreiben und meine HDD umtauschen und dann mit der Installation beginnen  :Smile: 

Falls ich anschließend noch Fragen hab werde ich hier natürlich posten  :Smile: 

MFG Nico

----------

